# Mon G4 ne démarre plus après lajout de barettes mémoire



## henrif13 (7 Janvier 2003)

Jai ajouté 2 barettes de 512 Mo dans mon G4 933 MHz Quick Silver 2002 et impossible de redémarrer.
En appuyant sur le bouton de mise en route, le voyant de démarrage sallume, puis séteint immédiatement. Le ventilateur se lance et sarrête de même.
Jai retiré les 2 barettes et même pb !!

Avant de retourner lappareil chez le fournisseur, vous avez peut etre une idée...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## huexley (7 Janvier 2003)

tu as remis les barettes d origne et ca ne repars pas ?


----------



## blackhole (7 Janvier 2003)

reset carte mère.


----------



## bacman (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par henrif13:</font><hr /> * Jai ajouté 2 barettes de 512 Mo dans mon G4 933 MHz Quick Silver 2002 et impossible de redémarrer.
En appuyant sur le bouton de mise en route, le voyant de démarrage sallume, puis séteint immédiatement. Le ventilateur se lance et sarrête de même.
Jai retiré les 2 barettes et même pb !!

Avant de retourner lappareil chez le fournisseur, vous avez peut etre une idée...



Merci de votre aide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] :

ça ressemble au symtome du power manager corrompu
débranche l'alim, la pile et reset de la carte mere ainsi que te le suggerre blackhole zen:


----------



## olivier.audy (7 Janvier 2003)

Comment fait on pour faire un reset de carte mere ?

Cela oblige t il a reparametrer certaines choses par la suite ?

Au fait Bacman la maison de Fabricio, elle avance ?


----------



## huexley (7 Janvier 2003)

en général c est l heure qui saute, rien de tragique...




bonne chance, et tiens nous au courant pour le reset


----------



## henrif13 (9 Janvier 2003)

Merci pour vos réponses

Mais le reset carte mère na pas marché.
Jai fait plusieurs essais en débranchant tout (ce nest pas facile...), même retiré la pile (!). Rien !! Toujours le même état...

Y aurait -il une subtilité qui ma  échappé ?
Jen viens à me demander si la carte mère na pas rendu lâme ??


----------



## 20100-10020 (8 Mai 2008)

salut tt le monde

g le meme problème, help !! c'est quoi le remede ? 

j'ai fait le reset dans tous les sens et idem !!! tout ca apparement depuis l'insertion d'une barette memoire , mon MAC a bien démarré plusieurs fois et je l'ai arrété. puis le lendemain nada, marche plus 

helppppppppp 

merci a vous


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2008)

j'ai eu un probleme sur mon QS 2002, avec l'ordre des barettes aussi&#8230; essaye de changer la position des barettes


----------



## philo (8 Mai 2008)

vous avez remis les anciennes barrettes?
et les nouvelles, elles venaient de chez qui? c'était des barrettes compatibles pour sûr? 
(je demande parce que :
1/ j'ai déjà eu un g4 qui ne démarrait plus après changement de barrettes qui se sont avérées être de la m**** 
et 2/ même chez les revendeurs mac sur les G4 ils sont plus trop au fait des modèles de barrettes adéquats -genre c'est trop vieux pour eux- et pas plus tard qu'il y a un mois ils ont failli me fourguer des barrettes non compatibles)


----------



## PO_ (9 Mai 2008)

Attention, le reset de la carte mère est à effectuer avec d'infinies précautions : 

Il convient d'appuyer une fois ET UNE SEULE FOIS sous peine d'endommager définitivement la carte mère (en cas de pressions répétées et rapprochées). 

il faut appuyer pendant environ 10 secondes. 

Faire l'essai Mac débranché. Si cela ne fonctionne pas, recommencer l'opération avec le cable d'alimentation branché. Laisser un laps de temps raisonnable entre les 2 pressions. (Environ une minute pour être tranquille.

Sur mon G4 MDD (portes à mirroir), j'étais obligé de procéder à un reset carte mère chaque fois qu'il y avait une coupure de courant.


----------

